# Are sample promotions a load of crap?



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been getting offers on etsy lately that ask for samples in exchange for 'promotion'.  Looks to me like I'd be making them money for free, but as I am pretty new to etsy I thought I should ask if anyone out there has ever tried any of these services?  If so who?  Any tangible result other than a diminished inventory and someone else making money with your products?

As always any input is appreciated


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 20, 2010)

I say look at the website, blog, or  you-tube channel. See how many hits they get and who their audience is. I get a bazzillion request too. I have never taken any of them up on their offers. They have not been up my alley so to speak.


----------



## Lazy Bone (May 19, 2010)

When I started selling on etsy (for my paper crafts not soap) I was approached by someone who ran a promotion website. She told me if I sign up and send it samples that I would be promoted on the website and it would increase sales. The more you send in the better. These samples are gathered up from a variety of handcrafters and put into a box and sold for profit by the promotion company. You get nothing. If someone gets a box with your item and likes it then they may look up your website. For some people it works. I had issues after doing it twice and I was never represented on the promotion site and someone I know who bought a box said my items were not in it. So for me it was a big disappointment. Although many people rave about the increase in their sales.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 24, 2010)

I was contacted in email by a teen who has a youtube site where she reviews cosmetic/beauty products. She wanted free samples of my soaps, and said she would review them in an upcoming segment. I never did send them, because after watching her trash other people's things on those segments, I thought- why bother? She seemed like a stereotypical, complaining teen, ready to find fault with every last free thing she was sent.

I don't need that kind of advertising!!!!!! I'm happier to share free samples with friends and relatives.


----------

